

Ask HN: Can someone in SV/SF please hire me? - newsvguy

I moved to SV several months ago thinking that it wouldn&#x27;t be too difficult to find a job. Yet here I am, after spending several months looking for a job, sending a few dozen resumes and after having a few interviews, with no job found and feeling quite hopeless.<p>All I wanted from the beginning was to work for a small startup, but what I learnt after having a couple of interviews, is that the hiring process seems to be quite different to what I was used to... For example, we rarely talked about my experience, the projects I have worked on or about samples of my work. It&#x27;s just a few technical questions, and then the whiteboard; it&#x27;s hard coding with just a couple of markers (I barely know how to do handwriting anymore!)... I guess I&#x27;m used to: syntax highlighting, code completion, documentation, etc. These tools might be making us not so good with just an old plain text editor, but as far as I know, we use them in the name of productivity (really, try a different context: go make popcorn without a microwave oven). If you don&#x27;t know what you&#x27;re getting into, you&#x27;re going to fail and feel like a fool real quick, which will also be the case if you don&#x27;t practice this kind of problems a lot, and&#x2F;or you don&#x27;t have all your CS and technical knowledge very fresh in your mind.<p>I&#x27;m running out of time, so I decided to write this plea for someone out there that could help; all I&#x27;m looking for is a humble job where I can do coding for a living. Right now, I&#x27;d say I&#x27;m better at doing iOS development, but I&#x27;m familiar with Android, JavaScript, and Python; I also know SQL, and the usual JSON, XML, HTML, CSS. Can someone please give me a chance? I really need something right away.<p>Thanks.
======
jcr
You should put your contact information in the 'about' section of your HN
profile since you didn't give any way to contact you.

On the first of every month, the HN user "whoishiring" makes a few job related
submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

"Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July 2014)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970366)

"Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2014)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970372)

"Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (July 2014)"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970405)

The first two above might be good for you to find work, and the last one is
where you should add your info.

Good Luck!

~~~
newsvguy
Thanks for the links! I made a post on the last one, but I guess I'm a little
late for this month?

I actually tried to include links in the original post, but no matter what I
did, I would always get the "keep your message under 2000 characters" message
(and the text wasn't longer than that). It wasn't until I removed the links
that I was able to post.

------
davidpaulkrug
The richest people in the world look for and build networks. Everyone else
looks for work. --Robert Kiyosaki

~~~
newsvguy
Very true, I definitely have not been doing that at all, and at this point I
don't even know where to get started.

Thanks.

